
Show HN: PJON network protocol specification v3.1 - gioscarab
https://www.pjon.org/PJON-protocol-specification-v3.1.php
======
gioscarab
Would be nice to have an open discussion about it here in the comments. Feel
free to share your opinion about it.

------
cgrs
I can't find what PJON stands for in the website. Would you mind to explain it
please?

~~~
gioscarab
Ciao cgrs PJON stands for Padded Jittering Operative Network

~~~
cgrs
Thanks for the clarification!

